# Ultra Large Format in-camera shooting for instant "giant polaroid" pinhole photographs



## Dingus (Nov 5, 2016)

Is this possible?

What I'm trying to do is create a pinhole camera that is portable and can produce a full-sized photograph, hopefully instantly all out in the field without going to a lab.  

I've researched ilfachrome, cibachrome, positive-positive photo enlargement paper.  Are there any options that would produce instant results?  It needs to be something that requires an exposure of less than 5 minutes.

If you have any ideas let me know!  I would like to be able to gift these on the spot at a large event, which necessitates the need for having a finished photograph without a lab, but also if there are some good ideas that would necessitate a lab but afford me better quality/color I would definitely implement both.

thank you very much!


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 5, 2016)

Define full-sized photograph.

Joe


----------



## Dingus (Nov 5, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> Define full-sized photograph.
> 
> Joe



Well, I'm open to any viable suggestions or ideas that you may have. I will be constructing the camera myself so I can accommodate different sizes but the larger the better


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 5, 2016)

Until recently you could get 20 x 24 polaroid film for their cameras. It's pretty rare now though.


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 5, 2016)

Dingus said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > Define full-sized photograph.
> ...



Polaroid 8x10 Instant Film & Cameras

That's an expensive gift. Don't botch too many exposures.

Joe


----------



## Dingus (Nov 5, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> Dingus said:
> 
> 
> > Ysarex said:
> ...




Hmm well it's important that I can use the film in the pinhole camera I'll be making. Thanks though


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 5, 2016)

Dingus said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > Dingus said:
> ...



That film will work -- you simply need to construct your camera around an 8x10 film back. No matter what size camera you make you have to construct it around some kind of a film back that will hold the film you plan to expose. You have to get the film into the camera keeping the film totally dark and then remove the film from the camera keeping it totally dark and that means a film holder/back of some kind. You said you wanted bigger the better.

Another option would be to scavenge the back of a pack film camera and construct your camera around that. Then you could use something like this: I-type Film Bundle or like this: https://www.amazon.com/Fujifilm-INSTAX-Mini-Twin-Pack/dp/B00EB4ADQW

Maybe this guy will come through for you if you have some spare $$$$$ to give him: New55 FILM

Joe


----------



## Dingus (Nov 5, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> Dingus said:
> 
> 
> > Ysarex said:
> ...



Oh, very cool ideas thank you. I was under the impression that those photographs worked by rolling chemicals out of the packet on the bottom, are the large formats different? How would you develop these?  I'll do some more research when I get a chance and probably have some more questions for you. Thank you!


----------



## compur (Nov 5, 2016)

Direct positive paper is available in sizes up to, I believe, 16x20. It's a black and white fiber based paper intended for pinhole cameras.  I don't know if "instant" would be the correct word for processing it though because FB papers require careful processing and longish washing periods. It would definitely take longer than 5 minutes for a finished print.

Otherwise, there is this:
New55 FILM | Real photography – without a darkroom.


----------

